# MAP sensor



## laurendm23 (Feb 21, 2018)

I have 2012 1.4 LT cruze and I just need to know where the MAP sensor is located. P0106 code came up.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just in case ...MAF location


----------

